# Siedler 7. Wirds überhaupt gespielt? Lohnt sich der Kauf noch? Kopierschutz Segen oder Fluch?



## Toxic_Instinct (29. April 2011)

*Siedler 7. Wirds überhaupt gespielt? Lohnt sich der Kauf noch? Kopierschutz Segen oder Fluch?*

Hi leute,

Ich habe mir vor kurzem ein paar videos etc. von Siedler 7 angesehen. Da hat mich das interesse geweckt es eventuell zu erwerben. Doch leider lese ich z.b. bei Amazon über 600 negative Bewertungen aufgrund der Server abbrüche und sowas. Man soll das Spiel nur mit guter DSL Leistung spielen können. Somit fällt das spiel für mich schonmal weg, wenn ich unterwegs bin (bin ich häufiger mit lappi und so. der Stick wird das wohl nicht schaffen). 

Der Vorgänger, Siedler 6, hats mir voll angetan. Es macht sehr viel Spaß und ich konnte immer mal in der Bahn siedeln. Zuhause natürlich auch.

Nun frage ich euch, die siedler 7 eventuell besitzen, ob es sich wirklich lohnt das Spiel zu kaufen?

Meine bedenken sind unter anderen:
- Server aktivität? Schmiert er immer ab oder sowas?
- Spieler? Sind im Multi überhaupt spieler aufgrund des ärgernisses Kopierschutz?
- Könnt ihr mir das Spiel empfehlen oder sollte ich es lieber lassen?

Gruß Toxic


----------



## Hanzo93 (28. April 2012)

*AW: Siedler 7. Wirds überhaupt gespielt? Lohnt sich der Kauf noch? Kopierschutz Segen oder Fluch?*

Also ich spiele es nicht im Multiplayer aber ich kann sagen das ich seit dem erwerb keine Probleme mit Serverabrüchen oder ähnlichen hatte. Was mal vorkam das mein Internet abgeschmiert ist lag aber an meinem Rechner (ist Fakt und bewiesen) also falls es noch gespielt wird dann ohne Severabbrüchen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. April 2012)

*AW: Siedler 7. Wirds überhaupt gespielt? Lohnt sich der Kauf noch? Kopierschutz Segen oder Fluch?*

Mit dem Onlinezwang hatten die sich in der Anfangszeit arg übernommen, das betraf auch Silent Hunter usw ( quasi alle aktuellen Games die bei Ubi rauskamen ). Ich persönlich täte mich schwer aus diesem Stall ein Game zu kaufen


----------



## neflE (10. Mai 2012)

Ich hab Bauerninternet und kann nur sagen:
Siedler 7 ist ein schönes Spiel, aber wenn mal Updates rausgekommen sind ist bei mir Spielen erst nach 2h möglich.


Online Spiel ich nicht.


----------



## Hamilkar (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Siedler 7. Wirds überhaupt gespielt? Lohnt sich der Kauf noch? Kopierschutz Segen oder Fluch?*

Siedler 7 ist mittlerweile von BlueByte duchgepatcht und ist ein sehr schönes Spiel geworden. Die Serverausfälle aus der Anfangszeit sind auch nicht mehr vorhanden; Wartungsarbeiten einmal ausgenommen. Ubisoft hätte BlueByte damals ein Jahr mehr Zeit geben sollen, dann wäre Siedler möglicherweise ein echter Hit geworden. So ist es einfach nur schade, dass Spiel noch heute unter den schlechten Ruf aus der Zeit unmittelbar nach dem Releas leidet.


----------



## canaan18 (23. Juni 2012)

*AW: Siedler 7. Wirds überhaupt gespielt? Lohnt sich der Kauf noch? Kopierschutz Segen oder Fluch?*

So gehts mir auch, ich bin momentan auch auf der suche: 
ich dachte mir hey siedler 7 oder stronghold 3 aber beide haben katastrophale bewertungen. 
Nun erfahre ich das siedler 7 gepachted worden ist und nun spielbar ist, nun habe ich nur noch eine frage wie ist das mit dem onlinezwang gemeint, muss ich mir soetwas wie steam runterladen und dann darüber die spiele starten oder kann ich ganz normal das spielstarten es muss halt nur internet an sein, so wie bei diablo 3?


----------



## Whitetea (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Siedler 7. Wirds überhaupt gespielt? Lohnt sich der Kauf noch? Kopierschutz Segen oder Fluch?*



canaan18 schrieb:


> So gehts mir auch, ich bin momentan auch auf der suche:
> ich dachte mir hey siedler 7 oder stronghold 3 aber beide haben katastrophale bewertungen.
> Nun erfahre ich das siedler 7 gepachted worden ist und nun spielbar ist, nun habe ich nur noch eine frage wie ist das mit dem onlinezwang gemeint, muss ich mir soetwas wie steam runterladen und dann darüber die spiele starten oder kann ich ganz normal das spielstarten es muss halt nur internet an sein, so wie bei diablo 3?


 
Es gibt von Ubi den Ubisoft Gamelauncher, der ähnelt dem Launcher bei (z.B.) Blizzspielen. Sowas wie Steam oder Origin brauchst du nicht! Online beim Spielen musst du aber immer sein. Achja und Siedler 7 ist ein richtig schickes Spiel macht auf jedenfall Spaß!


----------

